# setting up new limited company few questions.



## iamthemoney (14 Aug 2011)

hi folks, i am setting up a new LTD company and a few questions..

i am currently a paye worker, and i am setting up this business to do consultancy work on the side; I will be loaning the company money to get started and ongoing, until the company gets going 6+ months time, its a consultancy company so i wont be selling any physical goods.


i will be drawing no salary, and the company wont have any income, or be issuing any invoices , or have any employees, for a good few months, it will just be incurring expenses.

will i have to register for PAYE / TAX / VAT? and how would this affect my PAYE day job?

i will also be availing of the audit exemption, as i will be the sole shareholder in the company.

i intend to keep it as cost effective as possible, any suggestions welcome,

one final point, the second director in the company, will not be a share holder, and not have a salary, he is just there to satisfy the CRO requirement, to have 2 directors,  will he have to file any tax, or other paperwork, if he is a director?







thanks


----------



## J.Ryan (14 Aug 2011)

iamthemoney said:


> hi folks, i am setting up a new LTD company and a few questions..
> 
> i am currently a paye worker, and i am setting up this business to do consultancy work on the side; I will be loaning the company money to get started and ongoing, until the company gets going 6+ months time, its a consultancy company so i wont be selling any physical goods.
> 
> ...


I would recommend registering for taxes as soon as you incorporate. All the expenses incurred would be for the purposes of building the business anyway. It will have no effect on your day job (unless you have clauses in your contract of employment regarding outside employment).

Being a single member company is not a requirement for the udit exemption, however, it will save you money.

The second director will have statutory responsibilities, regardless of whether or not they are a shareholder/employee or not, I would advise that they are fully aware of them.  As they are not shareholders they should have no additional personnal paperwork, they will have to sign the company documentation for the CRO.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Aug 2011)

The more fundamental question is why are you setting up a limited company at all for part-time work? 

If you have trading losses, I think you can set your trading losses against your paye income for tax purposes. Not sure about this, but check it out before incorporating.

In general, it is better to operate as a sole-trader. If the company grows, then you can consider incorporating.



Brendan


----------



## iamthemoney (14 Aug 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> The more fundamental question is why are you setting up a limited company at all for part-time work?
> 
> If you have trading losses, I think you can set your trading losses against your paye income for tax purposes. Not sure about this, but check it out before incorporating.
> 
> ...




as a sole trader you don't have limited liability protecton, and should things go south, your personal assets would be at risk, i suppose thats one of the reasons.


however going this route, if i dont trade much, am i getting into a mountain of paperwork?

consider this scenario...

i go limited, register for tax purposes, but don't draw down any salary, or expenses, so  i am not getting any € from it,   do i just then file  a tax return with  zero figures on it?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Aug 2011)

You file an extra tax return.

You make an annual return to the companies office. 

if you are late with your return, then you lose your audit exemption. 

You have a separate bank account. (But you might choose to have this anyway to keep your businesses separate)

And then you decide to discontinue the business, you have the hassle and cost of winding up the business. 

You can normally get professional indemnity insurance which you probably should get anyway. Unless you are in a high risk profession, I don't think it's worth the hassle of a company.


----------



## iamthemoney (17 Aug 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> You file an extra tax return.
> 
> You make an annual return to the companies office.
> 
> ...




hi brendan thanks for the info,  would my paye tax credits be in any way affected by being a company director and 100% shareholder?

the other director would not be a shareholder, and would have no salary and not be an employee of the company, would he/she  have to file an annual tax return because they are  a company director?

you see i will be feeding the ltd company with already  high rate PAYE taxed money, to get it going, however it seems a very ardeous task with all the possible costs, fees, etc, maybe its better to keep my cash in my pockets.


i have reserved a co name with the CRO, while i trash the possible issues/ pros /cons  out...


----------



## WindUp (18 Aug 2011)

your credits will not be affected with your existing employer... if you choose to leave your job and only work for your new company you will probably lose your paye tax credit.

I'd second what Brendan says -- consider going down the sole trader route for a while


----------

